# power supplies



## copperkid_18 (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anybody have a place that they know of that picks up power supplies w/o pigtails? Or even a close place where I could take them? I also have around 200 CD/floppy drives I need to sell. Thanks, CK_18


----------



## parrothead (Mar 20, 2011)

I know this place is not close to you, but they update their prices regularly. It may at least be a good reference for approximate pricing for you. It looks like power supplies are .15/pound right now. I do not see the floppy drives on their list, but it is still a good site to bookmark as a vague reference.

http://www.rockawayrecycling.com/newaspx/rockaway-pictures-materials.aspx#2


----------



## seawolf (Mar 20, 2011)

Most scrap yards will buy the power supplies at dirty motor prices .15 - .25 per pound. I pull the boards from the drives and sell them separate; the drives themselves go to the scrap yard plastic and all 150.00 per ton as scrap tin. A few of the motors are low voltage and will run on a solar cell for hobby projects.
Mark


----------



## joem (Mar 20, 2011)

my scrap yard takes them as shredded steel


----------



## Malais (Mar 23, 2011)

I get 30 cents per lb with the wire cut off.


----------



## glondor (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey copper kid. I have noticed that some of the connectors on power supplies have gold plated pins. They are the small black rectangular ones out of newer machines. We snip those off for the connector barrel...


----------



## gold4mike (Mar 24, 2011)

Those are the power connectors for SATA drives. I've been saving them too.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Mar 24, 2011)

yes I have been saving those...


----------



## Ssider (Mar 31, 2011)

I know this is a little late, but I buy power supplies for about 30 cents and up.
35 cents with cord.

I am near Chicago, but still, if you have enough stuff I can quote you and see what an LTL would cost me.

thanks


----------



## copperkid_18 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have over 120 desktop units...


----------

